# Murray Spectra



## jdollente (Oct 27, 2011)

I had no idea where to post this. But i came up on a free Spectra a few days ago. After googling it after picking it up, it seemed it is FAR from a good/decent bike to use. I basically JUST got into riding and can absolutely not afford to buy even a used bike. Im a college student with lots of debts piled up already. It rides really well for its age despite what most people on google think. However, ive never ridden any type of high end bikes besides a friends Motobecane with Ultegra Shifters.

Basically im posting here because it has the down tube shifters, which are no me gusta. I feel like im going to fall over when i change gears if i were going faster. Im sure i could get used to them, but i like the shifters on the handle bars better. Is there any way to convert those on the cheap? 

Forgive my naivety or lack of "road bike" lingo.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

On the cheap? Not really, unless you can find the parts in the trash. You're best bet would probably be thumb shifters from a mountain bike. You'd also have to replace the front derailleur to work with the new shifters. It's a tough conversion, but can be done. However, doesn't the Spectra have the shifters on the head set by the handlebars?

I'd say keep riding it and you'll get used to the shifters. You'll also gain more confidence in using them.

Everyone knocks Murray bikes because they're heavy. I'm fixing up an early 70s Phoenix right now and it's a very solid, very smooth rider. I love old steel bikes because they're not complicated, they just work. If you're looking for something to just cruise around on, you have the perfect bike. And, hey, can't beat the price!


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

A murray spectra was my first 10 speed.

Mine had 24" wheels- it was tiny but it took me everywhere, until I finally grew out of it.

I wish someone still made inexpensive 24" road bikes for kids...


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

bar end shifters? (aka bar-cons)


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

logbiter said:


> bar end shifters? (aka bar-cons)


That was my thought for a cheap fix. But then, the few times I tried to ride a bike with Barcons, I hated them. I really prefer DT shifters over Barcons.

Also, if you can find a bike shop that caters to fixing lower end bikes (university bike shop)
I bet they would have an adapter to put the shifters (gasp!) up on the stem.

The next step up from this would be Microshift 9-speed, or a flatbar with some cheap twist shifters... but both of those might require a new rear wheel, more $$$


----------



## jdollente (Oct 27, 2011)

No bueno. I'm actually getting used to the dt shifters. Not as bad as I thought


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

jdollente said:


> No bueno. I'm actually getting used to the dt shifters. Not as bad as I thought


There ya go! :thumbsup: They do take a little getting used to, but I prefer dt friction shifters to anything else. Have fun with that Murray!


----------

